# Gwinnett County, GA bi-color female XL adult



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Rescue
We work with many rescue groups that often find temporary or permanent homes for animals we can no longer shelter.

If you have questions, please email us at [email protected]. 
770.339.3200








My Internal ID Number is 3697
I am a Female,PEN 115 - German Shepherd
The shelter thinks I am about an Adult
I will be available for adoption starting on 06-08-09
FOUND STRAY: Breed Size: X-Large; Friendly and Calm.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW!! She is beautiful..help please??


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww... even from the back, you can tell that she's a very pretty girl!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Two Bi-Colors at the same place, must be from the same person and maybe their related.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I always wonder if the shelter checks for chips or tattoos..... and then follows up if found.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

she looks a little overweight, I hope that's all it is! Beautiful girl


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------

